# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  مشکل با دستگاه RF Card Reader/Writer RFT-230

## hamid.com

سلام کسی با این دستگاه یا خانواده 23X کار کرده ؟
http://www.wbe.com.cn/Product/Reader...013081283.html
پست های قبلی رو درباره این دستگاه خوندم اما جواب سوالمو پیدا نکردم

من 7 تا از این دستگاه ها  برای نرم افزار حضور غیاب خریدیم
از پورت lan هم برای ارتباط استفاده کردم
با ساخت virtual serial port تونستم بهشون کانکت بشم 
با سی شارپ هم تونستم براش command  بفرستم  و شماره سریال کارت رو بخونم .


اما مشکلات :
بهترین روش اتصال همه دستگاه ها به یک سرور چه جوریه ؟ ( همه روی یک COM یا هر کدوم روی یک COM متفاوت ؟)
چرا خود دستگاه به کارت ها واکنش نشون میده و الارم ok یا error  میده ؟ ( مشکل تداخل الارم دستگاه با الارمی هستش که من از طریق نرم افزار با توجه به اعتبار مالی شخص تولید میکنم )
 دستگاه ریست سخت افزاری مستقل از کامند نرم افزاری نداره ؟

ممنون میشم اگه تجربه دارید، وقت بگذارید و جواب بدید

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام
مگه نمیگید پورت lan داره (TCP/IP) خوب هرکدام IP خودش را میگیره و تداخلی نداره دیگه .



> چرا خود دستگاه به کارت ها واکنش نشون میده و الارم ok یا error  میده ؟


خوب اصل کار این جور دستگاه ها همینه دیگه با کارت های Mifare, ISO14443A/B, ISO15693 کار میکنه و وقتی کارتی جلوی دستگاه میگیرید عکس العمل نشون میده . 



> دستگاه ریست سخت افزاری مستقل از کامند نرم افزاری نداره ؟


برای چه کاری نیاز به ریست سخت افزاری دارید در این دستگاه ها ؟

----------


## hamid.com

سلام 
ممنون که جواب دادید

درسته هر دستگاه یه Ip داره اما فقط برای تعریف virtual com استفاده میشه و از این به بعد با شماره Com مربوطه میشه به دستگاه متصل شد
چون dll ای که شرکت تولید کننده معرفی کرده برای اتصال به دستگاه به پورت Com نیاز دارد و همچنین یک عدد یک بایتی به عنوان device Address که هیچی دربارش نمیدونم
به طور پیش فرض هم صفر هستش

کارت من mifare هست درباره اون استاندارد ها هم یه چیزایی خوندم که زیاد سر در نیاوردم 
خب راهی هست که دستگاه به کارت عکس العمل نشون نده تا الارمی که من داخل نرم افزار تولید کردم مشخص بشه

برای ریست هم مشکل من با دو تا از دستگاه ها هستش که با درایور virtual com میشه به تنظیماتش دسترسی پیدا کرد ، نام دستگاه و تنظیمات اش رو تغییر داد 
اما به اپلیکشن جواب نمیده و timeout error برمیگردونه و چون اول این مشکل  رو نداشت و بعدا بوجود اومد حدس زدم شاید تقصیر خودم بوده و چیزی رو دستکاری کردم .

----------


## hamid-nic

> درسته هر دستگاه یه Ip داره اما فقط برای تعریف virtual com استفاده میشه و  از این به بعد با شماره Com مربوطه میشه به دستگاه متصل شد


چرا ؟ مگه پورت lan نیست ؟ شما اگه کابل lan را به اون اتصال و به کامپیوتر وصل کنید چه اتفاقی می افته ؟ یعنی با ip نمی تونی بهش وصل بشی ؟ 



> خب راهی هست که دستگاه به کارت عکس العمل نشون نده تا الارمی که من داخل نرم افزار تولید کردم مشخص بشه


ببینید اصل کار این دستگاه همینه . اگه کارت با استاندارد مورد نظرش باشه اطلاعات اون را می خونه و عکس العمل نشون میده و اطلاعات را از طریق همون پورت می فرسته اما اگه کارت استانداردش نباشه عکس العمل نشون نمیده . البته فکر نکنم رفتار سخت افزاری این دستگاه برای شما مشکلی بوجود بیاره ؟!! شما با نرم افزارت کارهای مربوطه را انجام بده . 



> برای ریست هم مشکل من با دو تا از دستگاه ها هستش که با درایور virtual com  میشه به تنظیماتش دسترسی پیدا کرد ، نام دستگاه و تنظیمات اش رو تغییر داد  
> اما به اپلیکشن جواب نمیده و timeout error برمیگردونه و چون اول این مشکل   رو نداشت و بعدا بوجود اومد حدس زدم شاید تقصیر خودم بوده و چیزی رو  دستکاری کردم .


اگه منظورتون ریست کارخانه ای نیست اگه بصورت سخت افزاری دکمه ای برای این کار نداشت توی همون منوی تنظیماتی که گفتید شاید بصورت نرم افزاری  تعبیه کرده باشند باید بگردید .

----------


## hamid-nic

راستی از شما کدوم مدله ؟
RFID card reader RFT-230 with RS232 interface
یا 
RFID card reader RFT-230 with USB interface

----------


## hamid.com

دستگاه من فقط یه پورت lan  داره نه rs232 نه usb هیچکدومو نداره
نه مستقیم با ip نمیشه بهش کانکت شد ، شایدم من نتونستم ولی تو manual هاش چیزی برای کانکت با ip ندیدم
اون روشی که هم که من استفاده کردم پیشنهاد خود سازنده هستش

خب مشکل همینجاست من برای کاربر دستگاه و نه کاربر نرم افزار feedback روی همون دستگاه میخوام 
مثل دستگاههای مترو اگه اعتبار کم باشه buzzerصدای طولانی تری ایجاد میکنه چراغ اخطار روشن میشه
 در غیر اینصورت با یه beep میگه اعتبار کافیه و چراغ سبز روشن میشه

من با اون درایور کلی ور رفتم بعد اینجا پست گذاشتم ، ریست داره ولی مشکل دستگاه من رو حل نکرد

----------


## hamid-nic

> نه مستقیم با ip نمیشه بهش کانکت شد ، شایدم من نتونستم ولی تو manual هاش چیزی برای کانکت با ip ندیدم


manual ش را اگه میتونی بزار ببینیم چیه .



> خب مشکل همینجاست من برای کاربر دستگاه و نه کاربر نرم افزار feedback روی همون دستگاه میخوام 
> مثل دستگاههای مترو اگه اعتبار کم باشه buzzerصدای طولانی تری ایجاد میکنه چراغ اخطار روشن میشه
>  در غیر اینصورت با یه beep میگه اعتبار کافیه و چراغ سبز روشن میشه


شما دقیقاً چی میخوای از دستگاهت ؟ کامل بگو ؟ اصلاً کاری با نرم افزار نداری ؟ یعنی کاربره دقیقاً قراره چیکار کنه ؟

----------


## hamid.com

الان manual  رو ندارم براتون میفرستم 
چرا به نرم افزار کار دارم ولی نرم افزار روی سرور اجرا میشه  و فقط وظیفه اش تولید اون فیدبک error و  ok  برای هر دستگاه هست و جز ریپورت ها هیچ ui ای نداره .
کاربری هم که برای من مهمه شخص عادیه که داره وارد مجموعه میشه و فقط یه کارت داره ( شبیه مسافرین مترو )

من میخوام بدونم چرا به یه کارت Ok میده , به یکی دیگه Error ( نوع کارت ها دقیقا یکی هست )
ایا اینا به اون استاندارد ها یا مقادیر داخل بلاک های مایفر بستگی داره ؟ و چه جوری میشه این پیغام رو غیرفعال کرد ؟

بازم ممنون که پیگیر مشکل من هستید اگه بتونید بهم کمک کنید عالیه

----------


## hamid-nic

یک پایان نامه ی 70 صفحه ای مرتبط با این موضوع براتون ضمیمه کردم اکثر سوالات و مشکلاتتون را حل میکنه .

----------


## hamid.com

ممنون دوست عزیز
حتما نگاه میکنم

----------

